# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Lịch bay của VietJetAir

## thietht

*1. ÁP DỤNG TỪ NGÀY 25.12.2011 ĐẾN 09.01.2012  * 


*2. ÁP DỤNG TỪ NGÀY 10.01.12 ĐẾN 30.04.2012*



(Theo vietjetair.com)

_Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay_

----------

